

Ask HN: What are the best April Fools of 2014? - Brian_Curliss


======
wehadfun
Usually come to HN to check out the good April Fools but some April Scroges
took them all out.

------
kanche
Most famous April fool jokes are the Google ones obviously

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/01/best-of-april-
fools-2014-ro...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/01/best-of-april-
fools-2014-roundup-list/)

[http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2014/04/01/the-best-tech-
ap...](http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2014/04/01/the-best-tech-april-fools-
day-jokes-of-2014/)

[http://www.ign.com/wikis/april-fools-day-game-
pranks/2014_Ap...](http://www.ign.com/wikis/april-fools-day-game-
pranks/2014_April_Fools'_Day_Gaming_Pranks)

[http://www.theguardian.com/media/2014/apr/01/april-fools-
jok...](http://www.theguardian.com/media/2014/apr/01/april-fools-
jokes-2014-best-web)

bonus!

[https://www.kayak.com/bathrooms/](https://www.kayak.com/bathrooms/) (spoiler:
there is a game!)

------
bhousel
I usually hate April Fools jokes, but this openstreetmap one made me smile:
[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:natural%3Dcloud](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:natural%3Dcloud)

------
daenz
Threadless launched a new cross-device mobile app for ordering shirts
[http://blog.threadless.com/post/81409106711/give-us-a-
ring-y...](http://blog.threadless.com/post/81409106711/give-us-a-ring-you-
wont-be-disappointed-we)

------
P4u1
I have a good one, open issue to migrate Apache Subversion project over to the
git repo:
[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/INFRA-7524](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/INFRA-7524)

------
ArtDev
Cheezburger Cat Shirt-and-Pajamas Collection
[http://www.betabrand.com/cheezburger-clothes-for-cats-
collec...](http://www.betabrand.com/cheezburger-clothes-for-cats-
collection.html)

------
laurenstill
Personally, I was a fan of Eisen forsaking open access.

[http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=1580](http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=1580)

------
ArtDev
I haven't been able to find any more than a couple and they were lame. Did
everyone lose their sense of humor? What happened?

